# Approving my posts?!?!



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

After being here for almost 8 years now my posts have to be approved by a mod? All to reply to whether or not I am watching the Olympics? Have things gotten that bad?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well... that's peculiar. Let me look into it for you. Sorry for the inconvenience!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Just checking


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nope....... still no change. I'm starting to get a complex.....


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Try again... sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Well lets just have a look yes????????


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

No" in over 520 languages
(Not yet anyway....)

Abasakur (Papua New Guinea) Oya
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada) Nda
Abenaki (Maine USA, Montreal Canada) Ôda
Abun (Indonesia) Nde
Acateco (San Miguel Acatlán Guatemala) K'amaj
Acateco (San Miguel Acatlán Guatemala) C'am
Achí (Baja Verapaz Guatemala) N...taj
Achuar (Ecuador) Tsaa
Adyghe (Middle East) Haw
Adyghe (Middle East) Hawaa
Afar (Ethiopia, Eritrea, Djibouti) Maley
Afrikaans (Southern Africa) Nee
Afrikaans (Southern Africa) Geen
Agua Caliente (California USA) Gai
Aguaruna (Peru) Atsá
Aguateco (Huehuetenango Guatemala) Ci
[Akan, see Asante and Fante]
Akha (Thailand) Mah nguh
Aklanon (Philippines) Indi
Alabamu (Texas USA) Ánkobi
Albanian (Albania, Yugoslavia) Jo
Alsacian (Alsace France) Ne
Altai (Russia) Jok
Alyawarr (Australia) Arangkwa
Alyawarr (Australia) -iyanga
Amharic (Ethiopia) Yelem
Amharic (Ethiopia) Aydelem
Amharic (Ethiopia) Aye
Amharic (Ethiopia) Ie
Ami (Australia) Way
Amis (Taiwan) Cuwa
Amuzgo (Oaxaca & Guerrero Mexico) Ti
Anindilyakwa (Australia) Nari
[Anishinaabe, see Ojibwe]
Anglo-Saxon (England) Na
Apache (Arizona USA) Dah
Apabhramsha (India) Ma
Apuchikwar (India) Poyeda 
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa) Lay
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa) Laa
Arabic (Middle East, North Africa) La
Arabic (North Africa) Lela
[Arawak, see Taino]
Arberesh (Hora e Arbereshevet Italy) Jo
Arberesh (Sicily Italy) Jo 
Ariti (Brazil) Maiçá
Armenian (Armenia, Russia, Middle East) Voch
Armenian [Eastern] (Armenia) Che
Aromunian (Greece, Balkans) Nu
Asante (Ghana) Daabí
Ashkun (Afghanistan) Ma
Assyrian (Iran, Iraq, Syria) La
Asturian (Spain) Non
Asturian (Spain) Nun
Atayal (Taiwan) Iyat
Ateso (Uganda) Mam
Auca (Ecuador) Ba
Auca (Ecuador) Wín
[Aukan, see Ndjuka]
Awa (Papua New Guinea) Ahq áho
Awa (Papua New Guinea) Aqa
Awakabal (Australia) Keawai
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) Janiwa
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) Janiw
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) Jani
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) Janixay
Aymará (Bolivia, Peru, Chile) Janixä
Ayticha Yokuts (California USA) Gatu
Azerbaijani (Azerbaijan, Iran) Yox
[Azeri, see Azerbaijani]
[Aztec, see Náhuatl]

Bagandji (Australia) Gila
Bagesu (Central Africa) Sinalubiri
Bagesu (Central Africa) Ah ah
Bakitara (Central Africa) Nangwa
Balochi (Pakistan) Enna
Bambara (Mali) Ayi
Bandjalang (Australia) Yagam
Bandjalang (Australia) Yugam
[Bangla, see Bengali]
Bankalachi (USA) Hais
Basabei (Central Africa) Katai
Basabei (Central Africa) Kutai
[Basa Sunda, see Sundanese]
Bashkir (Russia) Yok
Basque (France, Spain) Ez
Batak (Indonesia, Sumatra, Philippines) Daong
[Bavarian, see German (Bavaria)]
Belorussian (Belarus) Ne
Belorussian (Belarus) Nie
Bemba (Zambia, Congo) Awe
Bengali (India, Bangladesh) Na
Bété (Cameroon) Bobo
Bidyara (Australia) Gara
Biloxi (Mississippi Valley USA) Ni
[Bisayan, see Visayan]
Bislama (Vanuatu) No
Blackfoot (Alberta Canada, Montana USA) Saa
Bobangi (Upper Congo West Central Africa) Te
Boboda (Burkina Faso, Mali) Ao
[Bobo Fing, see Boboda]
Bojigiab (India) Poi-e
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina) Ne
Bosnian (Bosnia and Hercegovina) Hm 
Boyubi (Bolivia) Awíje 
Brahui (Afghanistan) All- 
Breton (Brittany France) Nann
Breton (Brittany France) Ket
Brigidian (western Ireland) Nope
Bru (Thailand) Taah
Bugi (Indonesia) Mu-
Bugotu (Solomon Islands) Teo
Bukusu (Mt. Elgon Kenya) Taawe
Bulgarian (Bulgaria)  Ne
Bulu (Cameroon) Momo
Bunaba (Australia) Ngai
Burmese (Myanmar) Mahou'hpu
Burmese (Myanmar) Mahou'pabu
Burarra (Australia) Gala
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan) Bee
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan) Be
Burushashki (Northern Pakistan) [emphatic] Bee ya


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sounds about right to me :lol: Love ya A!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Nyet! Nopeski, no can do......


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thank the spammers. We added a spam catcher module and it is too sensitive. I actually have had to approve posts by MBrown a moderator!

Hey we don't want you to think we are watching you chrose.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

So that wasn't you outside my window last night?  Too bad for you! :smoking:

Thanks for the help!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

:lol:Wow, who knew. Thanks for the watchful eye and approval?:roll:


----------



## conduttore (Nov 19, 2008)

Manual post approving must be extremely time consuming! How effective is the 'Report Post' thing? Wouldn't that be enough to fight spammers?


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh, I don't know. I think he could use a little watching. You never know with these friendly types.









I got those approval-by-mod (not a rocker? :crazy filters too when I'd been absent for a few months. I guess I earned my way back?


----------

